
An Orbit Map of the Solar System - sohkamyung
http://tabletopwhale.com/2019/06/10/the-solar-system.html
======
kodz4
As someone who knows nothing about astronomy what are these rosette orbits? I
was expecting just circles...what do I need to google?

~~~
paulific
From the article: "From left to right, these rosettes show the surprisingly
beautiful paths of Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, and Uranus as seen
from Earth. "

[https://earthsky.org/space/what-is-retrograde-
motion](https://earthsky.org/space/what-is-retrograde-motion) kind of gives
you an idea

~~~
raxxorrax
When on earth, everything looks like a moon.

------
rovyko
A really impressive use of Python for visual graphics design! I wonder what
kind of packages you'd need to reduce the amount of work done in external
editors, probably something that can make SVG.

------
azernik
A nitpick:

Both the "Greek camp" (L4) and the "Trojan camp" (L5) of asteroids in
resonance with Jupiter are called "Trojan Asteroids" \- the group is named
after the Trojan War, not Trojans as a people.

------
Sendotsh
That actually ends up being quite a beautiful piece of art.

------
GaryNumanVevo
Side Note: The owner of this website is an EXCELLENT designer, even though it
appears they do it casually

------
JoeDaDude
Beautiful map! Also excellent display of the well-known asteroid belt and the
not-so-well-known Kuiper Belt [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuiper_belt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuiper_belt)

------
alanbernstein
This is beautiful. I would love to see something like this for spacecraft that
have left Earth orbit.

------
sbr464
Beautiful work, congrats.

------
p1mrx
Is Ultima Thule worthy for inclusion?

------
modzu
shouldnt the orbits be elliptical?

~~~
petschge
If you look carefully at the orbit of Mercury you can see that it is
elliptical. Pluto is also somewhat elliptical, which is hard to tell directly
but given away by the fact that it crosses inside the Neptune orbit (this is
also mentioned in the text). If you compare the distance between Earth and
Mars around the "AST" in "Mars Crossing Asteroids" and around "Fortuna" you
can see that the Mars orbit is somewhat elliptical. All the other planets
orbits are much closer to circular and you can not see the eccentricity by
eye.

~~~
JorgeGT
Just to add the data, Mercury with 0.206 and Pluto with 0.248 are the only
ones with a clearly visible eccentricity, the rest of the planets have
eccentricity <0.1. For instance our Earth has 0.017 eccentricity, with an
perihelion of 0.98 AU and an aphelion of 1.02 AU, so quite difficult to tell
visually.

